# The most useless horsy item you have ever bought?



## Tobiano (29 June 2013)

So what is the most useless horsy item you have ever bought?

this question just occurred to me as I have sat through 40 minutes of terror listening to my girth buckles bashing my washing machine's glass door - after having carefully bought and attached 2 'girth buckle bags' which detached themselves within a minute.   Hah!! 

I did only pay £5 for them but still....!


----------



## SadKen (29 June 2013)

A laminshield lick. He hates it, won't lick it, and it's decaying in the corner of my stable (will be binned as part of the summer clean up). It was 30 quid!


----------



## Montyforever (29 June 2013)

Field safe headcollar .. She had it off in about 2 seconds!


----------



## DabDab (29 June 2013)

A stupid little gadget that is basically a short piece of bungee with a plastic catch that you put between the horse's lead rope and the tie up ring, so that when the horse pulls back it doesn't break free. Absolutely useless - when the horse pulls back it just undoes itself . Stick to using the inner tube of a push bike's tyre.


----------



## sandi_84 (29 June 2013)

Lincon Muddy Buddy for mud fever - it was like glue! I put it on once and it took months to get it off (I didn't want to cut his feathers), washing it didn't work no matter how much I shampooed it, brushing it didn't work because even when stabled for a couple of days it stayed moist enough it just stuck his feathers together in clumps. His legs ended up a muddy sticky mess 
Total waste of money. Now I just stick to baby oil and sudocreme - it works and is easy to get off


----------



## Circe (29 June 2013)

A gel pad for under my  saddle. 
I put it on, my tb broke free and went up the drive like a rodeo horse bucking. Turned around at the end of the drive and came back down bucking like mad, then stood in front of me with a " get it off NOW" look. 
I took it off and I've never been game to try it again. 
Kx


----------



## Vindaloo (29 June 2013)

A pair of draw reins - never used
A harbridge -never used
Grazing muzzle - never used
An Arab for jumping - enough said (ok not specifically for jumping but you get my drift)
Equiport tendon boots - never used
Pikeur show jacket - still in wrapper 

There are more...


----------



## Spotsrock (29 June 2013)

DabDab we've had those they ping in ponys face as they unclip. Terrible bit of kit.


----------



## sandi_84 (29 June 2013)

DabDab said:



			A stupid little gadget that is basically a short piece of bungee with a plastic catch that you put between the horse's lead rope and the tie up ring, so that when the horse pulls back it doesn't break free. Absolutely useless - when the horse pulls back it just undoes itself . Stick to using the inner tube of a push bike's tyre.
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye and I bought an equi-tie because my old yard had no baler twine on their tie up rings. It just kept coming undone at the slightest movement and was generally a bit useless


----------



## rowan666 (29 June 2013)

My mare!


----------



## wench (29 June 2013)

The horse...


----------



## Tobiano (29 June 2013)

Pikeur show jacket - still in wrapper
		
Click to expand...

Oops yes I forgot the 2 pairs of Pikeur breeches which were just a TINY bit tight and I knew I'd soon be able to fit into them.... 5 years ago.  I cant admit defeat so they are still in the drawer with all tags on.


----------



## HeresHoping (29 June 2013)

T8 Dressage saddle with all gullets because it was a bargain.  No flipping horse to put it on.


----------



## Achinghips (29 June 2013)

Cable ties someone suggested instead of baling cord on tie up rings........... They last about one minute each.


----------



## pistolpete (29 June 2013)

I bought a poll pad to turn my bridle into a 'comfort' bridle, turned it into an uncomfortable bridle in seconds! Headshaking was the clue!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 June 2013)

Flymask-turns into a grazing muzzle very quickly

Grazing muzzle-gets it off under 1 minute

Lickit holder-clueless as to how to use it despite being taught

Dressage outfit, white jods, gaiters, jacket-all still in wrappers and now I have no transport (or desire to compete! )

Half the rugs I have-never get used

Tons of 'spare' bridles etc, never get used

Draw reins-still in bag

Jods I will fit into-if there's suddenly a famine, maybe!

Face brush-pointless for cobs!

Loads of stuff, I should have a massive clear out!


----------



## LadyRascasse (29 June 2013)

Pessoa saddle - hate it so only used it 5 times

white bandages - never used

I am sure there are lots but nothing that springs to mind.


----------



## indie999 (29 June 2013)

Face brush(like velvet) for a 24/7 mud cob
Plastic mane comb(& metal one for that matter too...hoof pick works just as well to untangle)
Horselyx(Molasses tub one....eaten in one day).
Big hole hay net it all falls out
Bot knife(it did sort of work but on cremello well waste of time)
Devils claw when I realised it had sugar in it and it did 0.
Various fly lotions and potions...until discovered flypor and good old tub sudocreme or udder cream for the nibbled bits and dangly bobs on gelding.

We did like the ball with the pony nuts that you put inside but problem that it kept rolling under the electric fence or any fence unless stock proof. But you would need a perfect paddock for that product(although it was good). It is currently full of water somewhere in the shed.

Plastic dustbins too. How stupid what was I thinking!


----------



## Caol Ila (29 June 2013)

Bloody Barefoot treeless saddle.  Horse hated it, I hated it, and now I can't seem to get rid of it.


----------



## Buds_mum (29 June 2013)

Snuggly jams. Look great for a photo shoot making horse look cute as cuddly little leopard. 
But utterly impractical, slip back, too hot for him even fully clipped on -5 snowy night!


----------



## slumdog (29 June 2013)

I want some snuggly jams for mine but they're pricey! 
I bought a bsja jumping pony that jacked it after two weeks and now won't jump 2 foot. If that counts lol! 
I tried my luck with a £30 new (yes new!) saddle, its never been worn lol


----------



## Greylegs (29 June 2013)

Prolite back riser pad to level out a saddle on a pony who was changing shape and muscling up. Terrible thing as it just kept slipping out backwards and so was effectively useless. 

Also, a pair of Old Mac G2 boots which he loathes and won't wear - or at least he will but flatly refuses to go any faster than an offended plod in them. total waste of time.


----------



## snopuma (29 June 2013)

I bought one of those sponge brushes with the handle you fill up with shampoo, turns out you end up wasting a whole bottle of shampoo on one bath for the horse, in the bin it went!

a fly rug from derby house recently bought, I have made so many alterations to it to get it to vaguely fit my TB I'm not sure they modelled it on a horse, maybe an elephant??


----------



## Shantara (29 June 2013)

Something that you put on your stirrup, that's meant to make it easier to get on a naught horse. WELL! it was a bit too long and thankfully for both me and Ned, he was ok, despite me kicking him on the bum and struggling to get into the saddle! Never again!!


----------



## Hippona (29 June 2013)

Nah......I bought one of those!
Then I realised I could have simply let the stirrup down hald a dozen holes.....


----------



## Shantara (29 June 2013)

Hippona said:



			Nah......I bought one of those!
Then I realised I could have simply let the stirrup down hald a dozen holes.....
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Mine didn't go down that far, hence the stirrup thing  I figured I'd just have to get him used to a mounting block! Huff


----------



## Anglebracket (29 June 2013)

An under rug. It does not fit well and doesn't do anything a second stable rug or fleece couldn't.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (29 June 2013)

A very expensive piece of leather which attaches to the bit and you attach your reins to, meant to balance contact......what was I thinking!! Rubbish you just can't steer, I use it to clip unused lead ropes to now....much better use.


----------



## MileAMinute (29 June 2013)

Agree with the equi-ping things. Most useless bit of kit ever, simply taught my quiet to tie youngster to pull back!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 June 2013)

^ These flipping useless things (Equilibrium turnout chaps).


----------



## Anna* (29 June 2013)

Suber pad. Made my lovely saddle feel awful. Stuck with it for 3 months before putting on eBay - hated it! (In the interest of balance, lots of people LOVE them!)


----------



## oldie48 (29 June 2013)

tobiano said:



			Oops yes I forgot the 2 pairs of Pikeur breeches which were just a TINY bit tight and I knew I'd soon be able to fit into them.... 5 years ago.  I cant admit defeat so they are still in the drawer with all tags on.
		
Click to expand...

What size???


----------



## Hoof_Prints (29 June 2013)

Haha definitely my mare 

As for equipment...
The safety rubber ties, useless- there is nothing wrong with twine and they are overpriced.
Fleece Rugs- what is the point?! horrible things, they slip back, rub, can't be used in the stable as they just slip back and attract all bedding... don't even get me started on using them as under-rugs ! 
Happy mouth bits..
This silly body brush, mane/tail brush and sweatscraper in one device- it just fell to bits 

There is more, can't think of them right now though


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (29 June 2013)

- A fly rug- he was petrified of it and wouldn't let anyone but me put it on and even that took 10 minutes! Pretty useless given i am on part livery and they do morning turn out!

-a fly mask- as above!

-neck covers- he is also scared of them!


----------



## Dave282B (29 June 2013)

Another who has a treeless saddle - wondered why it was so cheap on fleabay - mmmmm


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 June 2013)

A "Polite" range jacket for me and quarter sheet for horse. Never worn or used. Still in their wrappings.

All totally useless now; I'm not inclined to wear it whilst the current debate is ongoing and no firm conclusions have been reached.

Total waste of money IMO


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (29 June 2013)

A £500 Ryder dressage saddle that didn't fit old horse, doesn't fit new horse and is basically the bane of my life trying to sell it! Grrr, biggest waste of money!


----------



## LynH (29 June 2013)

My beagler, wore it to a few dressage comps and one Area Festival them the rules changed so it's sitting in it's lovely hat bag doing nothing.


----------



## ribbons (29 June 2013)

Some ridiculous contraption to worm and administer medicine to un cooperative horse. A plastic bit with a hole in the middle attached to a skeleton bridle. Syringe meds/wormer into end of bit. 
Total faff and waste of time, horse got less of the dose than 
when he and I wrestled round the stable.


----------



## AMW (29 June 2013)

another one who bought Snuggyhood jams, luckily in the sale, what a faff and the ponies hated the sound of the velcro lol.
At least they sold well on ebay


----------



## spotty_pony (29 June 2013)

A waterproof ride-on saddle cover - a very practical thing to own but not ever got it out of the bag!


----------



## indie999 (29 June 2013)

A full wax coat to cover the saddle (just like the queen wears). Horrid thing, smells of candle wax, is heavy, takes forever to dry out. Just utterly awful.


----------



## budley95 (29 June 2013)

3 foot fence posts to divide my field. Pony just popped over them when I was trying to catch him... Over and over so I had to keep climbing through to try and keep up. They're being used for a 13.2 now for strip grazing :-D


----------



## Olliecp77 (29 June 2013)

A jumbo horse toothbrush, I was raging when there wasn't some special toothpaste type thing with it and the horse just chewed it and the bristles came out.  He enjoyed chewing it though  Still get teased about it.  And it was about £25 I think


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 June 2013)

Snuggly jams were fab for a mate's horse who impaled herself and ripped open all the way from her chest to her udders!  Kept the wound clean.


----------



## Hippona (29 June 2013)

Anna* said:



			Suber pad. Made my lovely saddle feel awful. Stuck with it for 3 months before putting on eBay - hated it! (In the interest of balance, lots of people LOVE them!) 

Click to expand...

I bought one from eBay....possibly yours? 
Never actually rode in it....Just balanced the saddle on top and thought WTF
Sold it on at a profit so some people obviously like em....


----------



## starryeyed (29 June 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			Snuggly jams. Look great for a photo shoot making horse look cute as cuddly little leopard.
		
Click to expand...

This image made me grin - love the look of snuggly jams! 

For me: 

- Equipings. I decided to buy a load of them because I thought they'd look so much smarter than baler twine all around the yard / on the side of the lorry. Read dodgy reviews, but then read that they'd been improved and that convinced me to spend far too much money on colourful bits of plastic. They haven't been improved enough! Mare has never been the type to hang around and has now learnt that if she leans back, she can leave without me. Not ideal! Spent many hours of my life scrabbling around on the floor to find the little loopy bit, have now given up and gone back to tatty bits of pink twine as colourful plastic lies in a drawer just in case it can ever be used for a horse with manners.

- An expensive fluffy sheepskin girth cover. She'd always worn a black one, but it was getting a bit scruffy so I decided to treat her to a nice new one. Drove for miles to nearest tack shop, they only had white in stock. Impractical, I thought, black would be better - but it will be fine and she will look pretty poncing about in it. Happily drove back with my fluffy purchase on the back seat.
Turns out, white was absolutely not fine and it was not a decision I should have made without first discussing with her highness. No exaggeration when I say she nearly killed me, I have never seen such a massive overreaction to a bit of dead sheep in my life (especially considering that she's always had it, has fluffy booties & fluffy bits on her bridle to protect her delicate face) - she had me squashed up against the stable door with her feet either side of my head as she tried to launch herself out of the stable with the girth cover hanging off the side of her. Eventually took door off hinges and sent me and saddle (now with hole in the side) flying across the yard as she disappeared over the horizon.
I have tried to persevere with the terrifying bit of sheep, thinking that she will in time get used to it. I dont think she ever will. It spends its days sitting on the post and rail fence of her field in nice weather while she bombs round and round the field in a panic until I take it away later on. 
It needs to go. 

- Fleece rugs. Why do I have so many when all they do is get covered in shavings and fur???  Why do I need so many "spares" for "special occasions" ??? 

- A load of brand new breeches which are too big, never been worn but I don't want to sell them because they cost a lot new and I know i'll only get £5 on ebay if I'm lucky - but what good are they doing in the drawer?

- The lorry. Technically, I did not buy it - but it is well and truly useless. It cannot get 5 minutes down the road without breaking down & nobody seems to be able to fix it. It is now becoming a shed as we are too petrified to venture out in it but obviously won't be able to sell it to anyone who is actually wanting to be able to leave the premises with their horse.


----------



## Highlands (29 June 2013)

ribbons said:



			Some ridiculous contraption to worm and administer medicine to un cooperative horse. A plastic bit with a hole in the middle attached to a skeleton bridle. Syringe meds/wormer into end of bit. 
Total faff and waste of time, horse got less of the dose than 
when he and I wrestled round the stable.
		
Click to expand...

That gadget saved my life from 15.2 of mad trad than used to stand up when wormed


----------



## Highlands (29 June 2013)

Tack room full of useless stuff!


----------



## khalswitz (29 June 2013)

Highlands said:



			That gadget saved my life from 15.2 of mad trad than used to stand up when wormed
		
Click to expand...

My old one used to be awful. A friend recommended regularly giving him apple puree in a syringe, to get him thinking a syringe was a good thing and to look forward to worming.

This terrified him more than any wormer ever did, and was only able to give him chewable wormers from there on in...


----------



## flirtygerty (29 June 2013)

A fly rug for my Tb, it's not even a week old and is in tatters in the barn, the TB? I'm throwing him to the flies


----------



## moodymare123 (30 June 2013)

Send allllll to charity


----------



## snooples (30 June 2013)

Vindaloo said:



			Pikeur show jacket - still in wrapper
		
Click to expand...

You should sell this! to me please


----------



## BigYellowHorse (30 June 2013)

I have one saddle pad thing, bit like polystyrene - think its by wintec or something, anyway mice got to it and seemed to like it more than I did. It was only £1.50 so no massive loss. 

A canary yellow shirt I am yet to wear, one burgundy stock I can't tie and hence one unused stock pin, few pairs of jodphurs (nothing special derby house and a second hand pair off ebay) that are yet to make an appearance into the outside world. Pair of white gloves ready for the amazing dressage debut.. its been several years of build up and yet to get into the ring, so better be bloomin amazing when I do! lol 

A set off xc boots I bought at vast expensive to try and protect my TB match stick legs only to find they rubbed him within one hack and now has a nice blob of white hair there  They sit in a box somewhere waiting for the mice. 


I know its not horsey but I have cupboards and draws of clothes I bought from my late teens to early twenties - it a was a period of low self esteem and everytime I went out I had to wear something new  I look at them and wince at the amount I spent and how many bags of feed that could have bought.. hey-ho. Oh and tunes downloaded from itunes... most of which wouldnt transfer from my old laptop to my new one.


----------



## liannexsx (30 June 2013)

Field safe headcollar. What's the point? Can't lead in it and still need to get another headcollar on top of it. If horse does one it would just rip off in your hand. Why didn't I think this before I bought it.


----------



## Dizzy socks (30 June 2013)

A cavesson that slips down all the time- the noseband is so heavy, and a grazing muzzle that is far too easy to get off!


----------



## Achinghips (30 June 2013)

Equilibrium flat work wraps .... They have the tensile strength of a cobweb


----------



## OldNag (30 June 2013)

Ref the Fieldsafe... if it is the Horseware one, I lead in mine no probs. I have another type for the pony that doesn't even stay on in the field but the Horseware one has been fab. It us the one where you have a choice if two breaking strains


----------



## WelshD (30 June 2013)

An Oliver Townend comfort bridle for a small pony. Technically it fits but it looks horribly bulky


----------



## Nosey (30 June 2013)

Loving this thread..a good antidote to all those magazine reviews that say how everything is wonderful!
For me it was a limpit pad..highly overpriced bit of grey foam that never sat up into gullet but pressed down on his withers for a couple of weeks then completely fell apart!


----------



## bananaloaf (30 June 2013)

Brand new Racesafe body protector off eBay that absolutely swamps me. Perhaps it needs a return visit to eBay, it was rather expensive.


----------



## Marydoll (30 June 2013)

A point 2 jacket, got it in my colours for birthday and the horse went lame and as been written off for jumping, still has all tags on


----------



## vieshot (30 June 2013)

A lick-it holder thing with lick-it. 

Meant to keep the pony from being bored etc. He ate the whole thing in minutes and then broke the holder.


----------



## Beausmate (30 June 2013)

Equimax tabs.  Horses wouldn't entertain them!  I ended up crushing them and mixing them with soaked stud cubes to get them into the bloody horses

A sort of stretchy under rug thing.  It's like polyester x lycra and was supposed to fit a 6' 6".  Yeah, if the horse was 6" wide and 6' long!! 

I have the prototype mk2 Equiping and my horse has yet to ping it.  They have improved it further, but it's still too much to spend on a piece of elastic with a limited lifespan.

I also have a velvet covered girth that I have used twice.  It's been in various boxes for four or five years now.


----------



## LittleGinger (30 June 2013)

Stubben jumping saddle (well... is only useless now I no longer have the horse, admittedly)

£50 Prolite pad - Saddler convinced me it would save my horse's back but it doesn't fit my saddle! Second saddler told me to Ebay it but I've never gotten round to it.

One of those metal currycombs that's a big strip of metal with teeth and handle either end - can't remember the name but everyone raved about them so much for removing winter coats I bought one... good old rubber currycomb is so much better!


----------



## maxapple (30 June 2013)

A trailer that my horse refused to go on! Sold it in the end and just hire lorries now that he loads himself on!


----------



## Janah (30 June 2013)

Grazing muzzle, he just stood around looking confused, I spent ages watching him and he got really stressed.

A pessoa used about 3 times.

Some very poncie leg bandages, did'nt need them. Ideas above my station to use at dressage comps in warm up.

Dressage saddle (OK only second hand) hated it.

Since losing my boy have no idea what to do with all his 'stuff'.  Should have a big sale but as yet cannot part with any of it.


----------



## Loulou2002 (30 June 2013)

One of those stupid plastic tie up ring things. comes undone on its own whenever it likes. Threw it and went back to string!


----------



## Fools Motto (30 June 2013)

Horse treats (not polo's though!) pointless as horse won't eat them!
Leather balm stuff, used but feels horrid and makes some of my leather go moudly. Ordinary leather soap works lovely, just like it did 30 odd years go!
Got 2 hoof oil brushes, that the heads have fallen off. One brush is so damn big it won't go in the bottle!
The really tall plastic electric fence posts... snap. (either at the bottom where you stamp it into the ground, or where you really want to put the fence into!) Total waste of trying to get 'bigger 2/3 strand fencing'.
Plastic mane combs.. snap.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (30 June 2013)

Starryeyed,

Best story ever about white fluffy girth cover!!! I'm still laughing.

I have bought loads of useless stuff over the years. Too many to mention. 

Terri


----------



## myprincess (30 June 2013)

An Amigo summer sheet, Daren't leave it on over night as I know it will pee it down!


----------



## NinjaPony (30 June 2013)

A fluffy girth cover. I put it on my mare, walked off, she felt it underneath her, took off broncing round the school several times at speed! Never used the bloody thing since!


----------



## katherine1975 (30 June 2013)

I bought a second hand happy horse hay steamer. The steaming unit kept blowing the electricity fuse so we bought a new steamer and a timer switch. I used to turn on the timer switch so the hay would be ready when I arrived on the yard. The timer switch was faulty, so we decided to feed haylage instead!


----------



## russianhorse (30 June 2013)

Many moons ago I bought pour Dizzy a ..

Horsey baseball cap :/

It looked ridiculous and the peak stupidly pointed upwards 

I have no idea what I was thinking :/


----------



## Tobiano (30 June 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by tobiano  
Oops yes I forgot the 2 pairs of Pikeur breeches which were just a TINY bit tight and I knew I'd soon be able to fit into them.... 5 years ago. I cant admit defeat so they are still in the drawer with all tags on.
What size???
		
Click to expand...

they are a 30 waist but I am not ready to let them go yet, sorry Oldie48!


----------



## charlimouse (30 June 2013)

A H2Go water bag which you put in a wheelbarrow to transport large quantities of water. On the picture it showed how you simply tipped the wheelbarrow and the water came pouring out. In my case despite using the anti-slip mat it came with in the bottom of my barrow the whole bag went sliding straight out of the barrow. With the water making a nice muddy patch in the field, as opposed to going in the bucket. Also due to the weight of the water it make the wheelbarrow really unsteady and difficult to balance, so it wasn't particularly labour saving, even if the blooming thing hadn't gone tipping all over the floor! 

And a Wow dressage saddle. I hate it, every horse I have used it on has hated it, and I can't for love nor money sell the bloody thing!


----------



## Carefreegirl (30 June 2013)

In defence of equipings, I love them  My horse made it her daily ambition to break the baler twine. She was mightily disappointed when I bought one and she realised her game was over


----------



## sandi_84 (30 June 2013)

charlimouse said:



			A H2Go water bag which you put in a wheelbarrow to transport large quantities of water. On the picture it showed how you simply tipped the wheelbarrow and the water came pouring out. In my case despite using the anti-slip mat it came with in the bottom of my barrow the whole bag went sliding straight out of the barrow. With the water making a nice muddy patch in the field, as opposed to going in the bucket. Also due to the weight of the water it make the wheelbarrow really unsteady and difficult to balance, so it wasn't particularly labour saving, even if the blooming thing hadn't gone tipping all over the floor!
		
Click to expand...

Ah I'd forgotten the horror that was my H2Go bag!  I bought it to save me the back breaking work of carting buckets of water to my family's horses and my boy.
2 small buckets to fill each large bucket twice a day - we had between 4 and 5 horses and I already have a dodgey back so I thought "great idea!"....

No. no, it really was not a great idea!

It was a major pain in the @r$e to fill because someone moved the hose so you had to attempt to position it under the high up yard taps and hope that it would fill up before the wheelbarrow did. Then you start to tip it into a bucket and you end up splashing it all over the place!
Then you manage to line it up where the water is vaguely likely to go into the bucket the whole sodding thing comes sliding out of the wheelbarrow and water goes everywhere!
Not fun mid winter when it's going to ice over really quickly!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (30 June 2013)

A quite expensive pair of caldene brushing knee boots. On Chico they simply didint stay put and turned around during the hack. I used to have to get off several times to swivel them back. 
One hack I got so annoyed I took them off and stuck them both down my tshirt!

That said though they may well fit Kasper properly as he has much more bone, hmmmm, worth a try.


----------



## Doormouse (30 June 2013)

Anna* said:



			Suber pad. Made my lovely saddle feel awful. Stuck with it for 3 months before putting on eBay - hated it! (In the interest of balance, lots of people LOVE them!) 

Click to expand...

Snap!


----------



## Vanha12 (30 June 2013)

a sun shield thing to go over horses muzzle - it nearly suffocated her and was used for all of 10 mins.


----------



## Sleipnir (1 July 2013)

An EquiTheme saddle pad from the Stripes collection. Looks lovely, but slips around under the saddle (even if girthed tightly), doesn't breathe and fits oddly. A shame, I really liked it, but will have to sell it now - used just once.

A simple saddle cover. I just don't use it very much.

A reflective breastcollar. Doesn't fit too good and I can't seem to bring myself to fixing it.


----------



## horsebenny (1 July 2013)

Loads of stuff but I keep buying those combined hoof pick/mane combs but I can neither pick out a hoof or comb a mane without the other side cutting into my hand. I know this yet I keep buying them...


----------



## Penny Eater (1 July 2013)

A stable name plate... When I don't have a stable


----------



## Venevidivici (1 July 2013)

Ditto the H2Go water bag.....


----------



## maresmaid (1 July 2013)

Easi- plaits. Could never get the hang of them.


----------



## Alyth (1 July 2013)

LOL  You have to be careful with the water bags and make sure they have a tap not a pull off cap that takes a lot of strength to remove it"!"!!  But my waste of money has been several bitless nosebands that you use with your old bridle - I always use my Parelli hackamore - it is the best even though it doesn't look like a bridle!!!


----------



## lcharles (1 July 2013)

I bought some of those velcro straps that you attach to the girth and stirrup to keep your lower leg steadier........never used them! What a ridiculous invention! x


----------



## MileAMinute (1 July 2013)

lcharles said:



			I bought some of those velcro straps that you attach to the girth and stirrup to keep your lower leg steadier........never used them! What a ridiculous invention! x
		
Click to expand...

Oh I had them, the equilibrium straps! They were so useless I ended up taking them home and then they were lost forever as random strips of velcro!


----------



## Loulou2002 (1 July 2013)

charlimouse said:



			A H2Go water bag which you put in a wheelbarrow to transport large quantities of water. On the picture it showed how you simply tipped the wheelbarrow and the water came pouring out. In my case despite using the anti-slip mat it came with in the bottom of my barrow the whole bag went sliding straight out of the barrow. With the water making a nice muddy patch in the field, as opposed to going in the bucket. Also due to the weight of the water it make the wheelbarrow really unsteady and difficult to balance, so it wasn't particularly labour saving, even if the blooming thing hadn't gone tipping all over the floor! 

And a Wow dressage saddle. I hate it, every horse I have used it on has hated it, and I can't for love nor money sell the bloody thing!
		
Click to expand...

I love my H2Go Bag!.....So do my liveries! lol


----------



## Archangel (1 July 2013)

I bought some of those cooling boots that you keep in the fridge (they were quite a lot of money if I remember rightly).  Horse had a fat leg so on went the boot.  She bucked and bucked and bucked until the boot went 20ft up in the air.


----------



## noodle_ (1 July 2013)

my horse!!!

it just eats, craps, coughs and costs me money!!! she was only meant to be a companion and now im thinking of buying HER  a companion  


i love her lots really she actually quite special


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 July 2013)

RebelRebel said:



			I bought some of those cooling boots that you keep in the fridge (they were quite a lot of money if I remember rightly).  Horse had a fat leg so on went the boot.  She bucked and bucked and bucked until the boot went 20ft up in the air.  

Click to expand...

Get wine wraps from ebay, £4 each and you don't care if she wrecks them!


----------



## MagicMelon (1 July 2013)

Vindaloo said:



			An Arab for jumping - enough said (ok not specifically for jumping but you get my drift)
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, sorry I know its stereotypical but that made me laugh!  I warmed up at BSJA at the weekend beside an arab, and I did think "wow, an arab that actually jumps?!"!  On another note, are you selling your Pikeur jacket you mention...??


----------



## Vindaloo (1 July 2013)

MagicMelon, I'm hanging onto it in the hope that one day, ill get another horse and actually compete!!!  Said horse has ready and waiting just about every bit of blooming kit you could ever want.


----------



## Elle33 (1 July 2013)

Sparkly hoof oil!


----------



## RLS (1 July 2013)

Vindaloo said:



			An Arab for jumping - enough said (ok not specifically for jumping but you get my drift)...
		
Click to expand...


OH, EXSQEEZE ME???????? 
Took my arab to XC training last week. First time he's done XC, hasn't really jumped much at all for the last year. Ended up giving a lead over jumps to one friend, after watching other friend do a face plant into the ground when her warmblood took off broncing after the little warm-up jump.

*stomps off in the huff*...............*turns 'round and comes back*

Oh, and most useless thing was treeless saddle which kept slipping til I fell off!


----------



## webble (1 July 2013)

Crikey how long have you got!!

Handpowered clippers for tidying up a hogged clipper shy cob, broke on the second squeeze 

Gallop fly rug - ripped in two seconds (I know my own fault for buying gallop)

waterproof saddle cover NEVER used it and way too slidey 

Neoprene tail guard thats too small for my mares fat tail 

cream jodhs cuz one day I thought we might actually compete - they have been in the wardrobe since I bought the horse


----------



## armchair_rider (1 July 2013)

Elle33 said:



			Sparkly hoof oil! 

Click to expand...

Sounds awesome.  What's the problem with it?


----------



## Purple18 (1 July 2013)

ribbons said:



			Some ridiculous contraption to worm and administer medicine to un cooperative horse. A plastic bit with a hole in the middle attached to a skeleton bridle. Syringe meds/wormer into end of bit. 
Total faff and waste of time, horse got less of the dose than 
when he and I wrestled round the stable.
		
Click to expand...




Loulou2002 said:



			I love my H2Go Bag!.....So do my liveries! lol
		
Click to expand...

i have one too there really good


----------



## Jarrive (1 July 2013)

horsebenny said:



			Loads of stuff but I keep buying those combined hoof pick/mane combs but I can neither pick out a hoof or comb a mane without the other side cutting into my hand. I know this yet I keep buying them...
		
Click to expand...

I'm so thick - I never realised the handle is meant to be a hoof pick! I just thought it was useful for wrapping hair round whilst pulling/having a bit more to hold on to/parting the mane whilst plaiting.

I think my use for it is much better - why in gods name would you need a comb-come-hoof pick?!!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (1 July 2013)

Jarrive said:



			I'm so thick - I never realised the handle is meant to be a hoof pick! I just thought it was useful for wrapping hair round whilst pulling/having a bit more to hold on to/parting the mane whilst plaiting.

I think my use for it is much better - why in gods name would you need a comb-come-hoof pick?!!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, I didnt know it was suppsoed to be a hoof pick?! I use the hooked end to seperate the hair into sections for plaiting, or getting out a tough knot.


----------



## cobwithattitude (1 July 2013)

Umm.....those black horse wrap exercise boot things - useless £25 for a pair and did not stay up at all.  The least sign on arena surface an dthey would come unstuck.
And a copy of a Pessoa lunge system - not long enough for my horse, who poo'ed on the sheepskin as i was trying it on.  have learnt that quality is best - everyoe else probably realised this a long time ago.


----------



## Venevidivici (1 July 2013)

My kids have the most amazing electric blue sparkly hoof oil for their pony....if I was just a bit younger I might have to borrow it...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2013)

RLS said:



			OH, EXSQEEZE ME???????? 
Took my arab to XC training last week. First time he's done XC, hasn't really jumped much at all for the last year. Ended up giving a lead over jumps to one friend, after watching other friend do a face plant into the ground when her warmblood took off broncing after the little warm-up jump.

*stomps off in the huff*...............*turns 'round and comes back*

Oh, and most useless thing was treeless saddle which kept slipping til I fell off!
		
Click to expand...

Just for you. 
http://www.arabianlines.com/forum1/topic_new.asp?TOPIC_ID=33371


----------



## Shantara (1 July 2013)

Knee boots!!
They just would not stay up!!


----------



## ellie11987 (1 July 2013)

A waterproof saddle cover that doesn't fit, the stirrup slots are in the completely wrong place even though its supposed to be one size fits all. 

Someone bought me draw reins with a fluffy sheepskin attachment - never used. Ended up with my friend.

Ruggles fly rug - snapped belly strap off first time. 

Robinsons MW turnout - snapped chest buckles and neck straps off first time.

Body protector that makes it difficult for me to move in. 

Likit holder - she doesn't understand how they work.

Sure there are tons more but I can't think - I'm good at buying tat I never use.


----------



## DabDab (1 July 2013)

ellie11987 said:



			Likit holder - she doesn't understand how they work.
		
Click to expand...

My horse could show her - what you do is smash the holder into many pieces and then eat the likit in one sitting like a big sweetie


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 July 2013)

Just thought of something else- liveryman harmony clippers

Awful things, they couldn't get through his fur despite being told they would,  he was left looking like one of those teenagers who shave tramlines/ patterns into their hair 

They were so close to being thrown with much force across the stable! 

They are sat at home as can't sell the blithering things!


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 July 2013)

Montyforever said:



			Field safe headcollar .. She had it off in about 2 seconds!
		
Click to expand...

My horse towed a metal ringfeeder three times round the field attached to one and it didn't break   then the other day she was tied up and the tie up ring part snapped before the Velcro "quick release" so I cannot imagine what part of it is field safe (in fact the only safe thing about it is she has never worn a head collar in the fields since the ring feeder incident!!!).


----------



## Tobiano (1 July 2013)

Paint Me Proud said:



			A quite expensive pair of caldene brushing knee boots. On Chico they simply didint stay put and turned around during the hack. I used to have to get off several times to swivel them back. 
One hack I got so annoyed I took them off and stuck them both down my tshirt!
		
Click to expand...

PMP - LOL at the thought of you hacking home with knee boots down your T shirt...  images of early Madonna spring to mind!


----------



## Archangel (1 July 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Get wine wraps from ebay, £4 each and you don't care if she wrecks them!
		
Click to expand...

Now that is a brilliant idea   I could also settle down with a glass of wine and watch her bronc them off


----------



## PolarSkye (1 July 2013)

Oh my goodness, so many things . . . but the standouts are:

- Shedding blade - Kal is far too thin-skinned and sensitive and HATES it - so it languishes in my box

- Too many rugs . . . he wears the same two or three in each season (and I'm embarrassed to say how many he has)

- Sheath cleaner . . . seriously, I've had to muck about with his bits just once or twice in the three plus years I've had him and then just warm water, a flannel and an iron-clad constitution sufficed

- Wound powder . . . have never used it - and not because Kal hasn't had cuts, bites, knocks, etc.

- Stockholm Tar . . . all it did was leak everywhere . . . took me AGES to clean up and some of my grooming brushes still smell of it . . . never did use it

- Hoof oil . . . I now know that good hooves come from what you put IN the animal, not what you paint on their feet . . . so the only time I paint his feet with anything is when he's about to go into the dressage arena (and that's with tea tree oil)

I am sure there are more . . . but that's enough to be majorly embarrassed about for now . . . 

P


----------



## RLS (1 July 2013)

Faracat said:



			Just for you. 
http://www.arabianlines.com/forum1/topic_new.asp?TOPIC_ID=33371

Click to expand...

awh, thank you Faracat. They're all lovely!


----------



## Kokopelli (1 July 2013)

I bought a hayball for Andy convinced it was our solution as he kept trying to hang himself in his haynets. Apparently they break free really easily and super safe.

The next morning I found Andy wearing the hayball round his armpit still attached to ceiling, poor boy was very confused.


----------



## touchstone (1 July 2013)

Most useless ever was a treeless saddle, not an expensive one but it had good reviews.  The quality was awful and it did nothing for my position so got sold on.

My second most useless purchase was made one particularly wet winter.  I purchased what was termed a 'Rainbeater suit' by Mountain Horse.

When it arrived it was this weird rubbery material in dark green.  I wasn't too bothered as I only had to walk to the end of the village and to the twenty acre field that the bottom of the village backs on to.  The next day or so it was torrential rain, so I suashed into this rubbery contraption and made my way to the field, quite smug at staying dry for once.   

The two ponies I was bringing in thought differently about it though, one look and it was heads up, tails up and off snorting.   I thought I would persevere and traipsed up and down the field with the ponies doing their best dragon impressions and throwing in the odd squeal for good measure.

After going up and down the field for what seemed like hours - including the blooming big hill in the middle I went back home to return with a bucket of never failed yet feed.   By this point I was sweating like a stuck pig and steaming, but confident in getting them in with feed. I  get through the gate with feed  and nope - same reaction.   I ended up stripping off in the middle of the field in order to get anywhere neat them.   Never wore it again after that.


----------



## TTK (1 July 2013)

A lightweight Masta turnout rug which, while being worn, ripped into so many bits that it hobbled all 4 legs of the horse who nearly killed me by falling over at me when I went to see why he wasn't moving. Shan't buy that make again!


----------



## Pasture Mix (2 July 2013)

Wow, what an amusing thread!  
Right, here goes.. 
-Waterproof saddle cover with stirrup holes so you can ride with it on. Fit perfectly & was nice to ride on. However, being waterproof, it made a kind of rustling noise which in turn made the pony (who is pathologically terrified of carrier bags, etc.) not very nice to ride at all. Don't even know where that is now! 
-Waterproof exercise sheet. Rolled up under the front of the saddle & can't have been comfy for the pony. Also proceeded to make her sweat profusely & void it's own purpose. It's folded neatly in a box somewhere & has been there for about 5 years. 
-Martingale. Bought off a friend for little money but used only once as pony decided that if she could no longer throw her head up, she would throw it in every other direction instead. Schooling & perseverance were the alternative cure. 
-Barefoot treeless saddle. Bought online after some deliberation only for it to slip slightly several times - & once rather badly when the pony bolted, resulting in me being thrust out the side door, only avoiding being impaled on the fence by catching myself with one hand & being strung up by the pony with one leg still stuck on her back. Whilst trying to decide between attempting to send the saddle back & selling it on to someone who's pony it would fit better, the yard was broken into & the useless thing was stolen!! No money back on that! 
I'm sure there are many more useless things I've bought but the stories of the H2Go bags brought back a memory for me.. 
My old YO (who it transpired had decided to start a part & full livery yard with very little experience in handling anything other than her ex-racer who almost bit her face off & had VERY little horse sense) decided to get a H2Go bag to make her life easier when filling water buckets in the fields in winter. Now, she thought it was fantastic.. Never had it fall out of the barrow, never chucked water all over the field or anything. She thought it was the best thing since sliced bread. 
That was until she decided to counteract the typical winter-time problem of having to thaw out the taps before being able to use them by filling the H2Go bag in the afternoon & leaving it in the barrow on the yard, overnight, for the next morning.. When she came down to find that the water had frozen solid & the expansion had ripped the bag into lots of little useless strips! She had one very large, peculiar-looking ice cube though  
Still chuckling about that to this day


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (2 July 2013)

Knee boots... Horse walked like doing goose step!!!

Fluffy over reach boots... Filthy in moments needed washing after every use...

Saddle cloth with horses name and sons name on... Sold horse month later.. Any one got a child called gareth and horse called penny can have it!! 

A ball you put nuts in and leave in stable for horse to play with.. 

Fly mask and field safe headcolar , big lad gets them of in no time.. Still persevering tho!!  I put it on.. He gets it off.. I put it on.. You get the drift..


----------



## I.M.N. (2 July 2013)

ROMANY 1959 said:



			.... Any one got a child called gareth and horse called penny can have it!!....
		
Click to expand...

Lordy that made me laugh. I'm really hoping someone does...


----------



## Pink_Lady (2 July 2013)

One of those bucket style grazing muzzles - horse simply had no idea on what to do and how to eat through the hole.

Agree with the comment on Stockholm Tar - leaks everywhere!  Bought once - never again !


----------



## SCMSL (2 July 2013)

Pink_Lady said:



			One of those bucket style grazing muzzles - horse simply had no idea on what to do and how to eat through the hole.
		
Click to expand...

That's because those are supposed to stop them from eating altogether - at least I've always seen them get used on horses after colics to stop them from eating their bed.


----------



## Dunvrielass (2 July 2013)

Hello everyone I am new here

This thread is hilarious! I bought a special hay net to try and slow down my greedy pony's hay consumption! It looked like a canvas duffel bag with a small rectangle of mesh at the bottom to pull hay through. I put it in her stable and watched as she knocked it around like a punch bag looking really annoyed. So I left her to figure it out and went bag an hour later to find her happily muching the entire pile of hay from the stable floor, and the bag still hanging up minus its bottom which she had completely chewed through lol!:

Also bought a feed ball which she learned to spin at fast speed and empty out all the pony nuts in about 2 minutes flat!!

Oh well back to the drawing board!


----------



## EllieAA (5 July 2013)

The H2Go bag comments really made me chuckle! I bought one when I moved my horses at home with me, to make trekking to their stables easier, but all it does is fall flop out of the barrow into the trug... knock that over too and pour water all over the stable floor  

What else hmm....

A pair of black turnout boot things... not only did they slip, need washing every single time after being all muddied up, but after a few days the silly boy decided that muddy velcro = monster and refused to let me take them off so i had to follow him around his stable for ages covered in mud... fun!

Too many fetlock boots to count, when i hardly ever jump

Agree with the equiping thing, my boy snapped so many of those he's now a leadrope snapper /professional pullbacker, waste of time and money!

Goathair body brush, the softest thing ever but whaaat is the point of it, its so soft it wont even work on the face of my thin skinned anglo arab... sits in the cupboard useless

Beautiful le meiux sheepskin half pad... distorts saddle fit... cannot be washed without serious thought due to the bit of sheep still attached on the back of the wool

Wholesale amounts of bio oil... great stuff but i think the lack of sleep i suffered when my horse got injured affected my brain as i bought 2 cases of bio oil to rub on his scars, 6 months on we finished 1 bottle... of 40.

My latest fail was probably thinking that as my older horse is so happy in her sweet itch bug rug by snuggy hoods why shouldnt my younger horse get the same benifit... over 100 quid later it arrives and i find out the little loony has a  massive hangup about being "blinded" while it goes over his head. After a 20 minute trampling session round and round the stable as i try and get high enough to pull it off his 16hh ears we got rid of it by me hanging off his chest while he stampeded like a raging rhino, now we know he doesnt approve of these pull on designs at all, and older pone has a spare bug rug.


----------



## monte1 (16 October 2013)

LOL my daughter when much younger had pink sparkly hoof oil and sparkly mane and tail gel, poor pony !!



Venevidivici said:



			My kids have the most amazing electric blue sparkly hoof oil for their pony....if I was just a bit younger I might have to borrow it...

Click to expand...


----------



## cobden (16 October 2013)

This thread is SOOOO funny ! Completely agree about the H2GO - miles from the tap, makes the wheelbarrow completely unstable and its a complete fluke if the stream of water coming out goes anywhere near where you intended. My worst was this strange Carl Hester contraption years ago supposed to make you sit up straight - it was metal and went across your back with two loops that you put your arms into - OMG ! Put it on and literally couldn't move  - I had to bail out sideways as I couldn't lean forwards to get off the horse !


----------



## FestiveFuzz (16 October 2013)

cobden said:



			This thread is SOOOO funny ! Completely agree about the H2GO - miles from the tap, makes the wheelbarrow completely unstable and its a complete fluke if the stream of water coming out goes anywhere near where you intended. My worst was this strange Carl Hester contraption years ago supposed to make you sit up straight - it was metal and went across your back with two loops that you put your arms into - OMG ! Put it on and literally couldn't move  - I had to bail out sideways as I couldn't lean forwards to get off the horse !
		
Click to expand...

Do you by any chance remember what the Carl Hester contraption was called? As a child learning to ride my instructor used to use a plastic contraption on me that sounds really similar and I've been trying to find one for years!


----------



## Megibo (16 October 2013)

I like the H2Go bags! 
Also LOVE my Suber pad, fab bit of kit! 

Have bought loads of useless things... 2 I can think of are a Hi-Viz waterproof saddle cover that has never left my house after being delivered..! And Keratex hoof hardener..its still in the packet in a box up the yard somewhere..


----------



## WelshD (16 October 2013)

GG2B I remember riding with a garden cane across my back under my arms which I am guessing would be the budget option!


----------



## Copperpot (16 October 2013)

Pessoa lunging thing - can't be bothered to actually untangle it and put it on. 

Black Pikeur jacket as few weeks later bought a navy hat, so won't match 

A dressage saddle, I don't even like schooling, luckily managed to sell that. 

A Mark Todd acupressure pad. Used once and then renamed the buck pad. He didn't appreciate the gentle massaging action :0


----------



## FestiveFuzz (16 October 2013)

WelshD said:



			GG2B I remember riding with a garden cane across my back under my arms which I am guessing would be the budget option!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I tried using a whip once but it just wasn't the same. As a child I hated being tortured but these days a long to have a torture contraption of my own


----------



## NativePonyLover (16 October 2013)

How funny - I really like my H2Go & my equiping ties ... Two items that didn't come out of this thread very well!  

I'm not the worlds biggest horsey shopper & Pete only really gets what he needs, so there's nothing I've bought that really regret! 

Oh wait: Just Togs boots, utterly rubbish & took them back after a week! I'm a Toggi convert now.


----------



## HaffiesRock (16 October 2013)

One of those stirrup extenders for getting on. Pony used to be a nightmare to mount and once on board would freak if you adjusted the stirrups (ended badly one day when he bolted and I came off so mounting was a highly stressful act for us both!) I couldn't get my foot in the stirrup and hop around at the length I needed for riding so bought one of these. It was big and bulky and very long! Once inserted into the stirrup of my 13.2 pony it was only about 6 inches off the floor!!

Mounting problem solved now and I can not only get on, but adjust my stirrups too


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (16 October 2013)

Goat hair brush...Soooooo soft I appear to have 2....

And a grazing muzzle (bucket one) - Pony wound himself up wicked then once stopped and started sulking worked out how to get off in about 30 seconds.

And those plastic pole covers. They're like bin bags, and don't last as long. One knock from a horse with shoes on and they look like they've been chewed by a hoover


----------



## RunToEarth (16 October 2013)

Anky cobalt saddle pad and bandages. Who was I kidding, hell will freeze over before OH lets me anywhere near any of the boys with it. Still in wrappers, waiting for him to go away for a week, and then I can pretend I'm a dressage diva. 

Sue Carson close contact saddle - absolutely no hope in hell of attaching a saddle flask to one of those, and who goes out without port? Worn it twice, when I was ill and couldn't face drinking...


----------



## splashnutti1 (16 October 2013)

Brilliant thread, love it!!!

Mine is one of those field lickits to give him all the vitamins he needs whilst on restriction costs me £35 and he was petrified of it, was like getting a flaming dragon into the paddock and apparently then picking it up to show him its harmless was a really bad idea because as it moved he promptly cleared the fence and ran for his life!!!

He is also scared of the bigger treat balls however the small hexagonal ones are acceptable .... who knew lol 

also a small portable main puller just a plastic traingle with a blade on, broke second pull!


----------



## Polos Mum (16 October 2013)

cheap grazing muzzle  - which he chewed threw in a day and a half
field lick to last 6 weeks - eaten in under a day!!
cheap mucking out fork - prongs too far apart to hold poo in shavings bed and too close together to muck out straw
derby house rug = so short my big horse looked like he was wearing a mini skirt, if i hadn't been so cross with waste of ££s I'd have taken a picky it was too funny. 
Rubber reins for instructor to compete naughty horse for me (he hated my web ones) - which broke going over a xc fence!! 
Lots of others that prove you get what you pay for


----------



## splashnutti1 (16 October 2013)

oh and my lastest purchase at the weekend a cheap shavings fork, had it 2 days and the flippin end fell off! guy at work has done a great job today of fixing it for me


----------



## Biglets Mummy (16 October 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Get wine wraps from ebay, £4 each and you don't care if she wrecks them!
		
Click to expand...

Loving this thread what a brilliant idea.

Thanks Cinnamon toast !!!


----------



## 3OldPonies (16 October 2013)

Love this thread - it's making me feel so much better about the 'highly recommended' tat I've bought over the years.

I adore my H2GO bag - but then I have the luxury of a nice flexi hose to fill it up and a big round trough in the field to aim it at!

Most stupid thing would probably be one of those dangly things that you use to mount with when your legs are too short for the size of horse you're riding. Bought it - put it in my bag - never used it - took it home again, not actually sure where it is now.

Most useless thing would probably be a fly mask with detachable nose cover for my cob - he hates it, just spends ages wiping it on the ground until it comes off and then happily wanders off to get sunburn . . .   or the fly mask, that just has a mesh bit to cover the ears and brow with danglies and an elastic strap under the chin - he always ends up wearing it like some kind of weird beard.

Also have a drawer full of jodhs that no longer fit - but can't be ars*d to put them on ebay after the one pair I did sell cost me more to post and in ebay fees than I actually got for them.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 October 2013)

I bought one of those micromit things for bathing - utterly useless! My summer coated grey tb looked like he hadnt been bathed at all - back to the body brush style for me!


----------



## YasandCrystal (16 October 2013)

Love this thread and particularly the rubbery suit one!!!

I bought the 'eezee up stirrup extender' - it wasn't easy up at all - because what they don't say is if your stirrup is a couple of feet off the ground on a 17hh you try swinging your other leg over ............I don't think so - easier to start off the ground 

I also bought (a bargain buy) some of those horse nasal strips - ....just incase I decided to go xc. I think they may look odd at dressage 

They are the items I will admit to having gathering dust


----------



## paddy555 (16 October 2013)

my PE buster trio rug without doubt. Nice rug just a shame the poor chap got wet when it rained amd he found it wasn't waterproof.


----------



## mon (16 October 2013)

So funny Yasand crystal mine are Dennis brincombe fly licks horses or sheep or cattle wouldn't eat them, RS tor never used, barnes buckles, sold them, treeless saddle slipped sold at large loss, some bits never used, jeep Cherokee hated it always going wrong.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (16 October 2013)

Cheapie fly rugs that don't last. The worst record is half a day for my traddie......... he'd managed to totally slice the blimmin thing. I don't bother with cheapies any more, its worth paying extra and getting an item that is more serviceable.

Barnes buckles; never used them, gawd alone knows where they are now coz on e-bay they'd probably fetch a bit.

Pair of really expensive breeches which I just can't get into any more (um, actually, never could!! - and I hang on to them in the vague hope that one day, just one day, my super-duper diet WILL work and I WILL get my sleek svelte self squeezed into them...... somehow.

A rubber thing for tying up; which snaps as soon as the horse sneezes basically. Total waste of money!

Plus all the useless supplements & fly sprays that sit on my tack-room shelves half used because they were never any flippin good.


----------



## Greylegs (16 October 2013)

Lots of recurring themes on here and totally agree with wheelbarrow water carriers and hoof glitter.

My top money wasters are hoof boots (pony simply won't walk in them), a gel back raiser type saddle pad to level out a GP saddle (gave pony two awful pressure marks on his back, now thankfully gone and new saddle on order), waterproof ride on saddle cover (too slippery to sit on), soft fluffy face brush (for a highland?!)...... Etc etc etc ...


----------



## Faithkat (16 October 2013)

What a super thread!  
The most useless thing I've ever bought (after being told it was wonderful and produced amazing results quickly)  . . . . . ............... Megatek.  When I bought my Arab mare her mane had been chewed by her previous field companion and it looked awful.  I wanted it to grow quickly so bought, at great expense, a bottle of Megatek and religiously sloshed it on as per the instructions.  Mane didn't do anything miraculous so I gave up and am letting the mane grow on its own!  (which it is doing  . . . . .  slowly)


----------



## npage123 (16 October 2013)

Chan said:



			Something that you put on your stirrup, that's meant to make it easier to get on a naught horse. WELL! it was a bit too long and thankfully for both me and Ned, he was ok, despite me kicking him on the bum and struggling to get into the saddle! Never again!!
		
Click to expand...

ROFL!!


----------



## Shantara (16 October 2013)

Ha! I forgot I already told the story....


Shetland pony sized stuff!!
It's always too big for Cookie. Finally got him a mini bridle...too small!!


----------



## Shantara (16 October 2013)

npage123 said:



			ROFL!!
		
Click to expand...

I assure you it was not a pretty site LOL!
Poor horse, no wonder he hated me getting on


----------



## liz4949 (16 October 2013)

Trickle feed hay net to make his hay last longer. I should have taken more notice of his grumpy face and fierce headbutting when he tried to get hay out. Next morning it had a large nose sized hole chewed in it and a smug looking horse. Tried patching it up but gave up after he proved more determined than me.


----------



## tinap (16 October 2013)

Liveryman Harmony clippers  complete & utter useless on the pony,  although the dog has a lovely clip


----------



## tda (16 October 2013)

touchstone said:



			Most useless ever was a treeless saddle, not an expensive one but it had good reviews.  The quality was awful and it did nothing for my position so got sold on.

My second most useless purchase was made one particularly wet winter.  I purchased what was termed a 'Rainbeater suit' by Mountain Horse.

When it arrived it was this weird rubbery material in dark green.  I wasn't too bothered as I only had to walk to the end of the village and to the twenty acre field that the bottom of the village backs on to.  The next day or so it was torrential rain, so I suashed into this rubbery contraption and made my way to the field, quite smug at staying dry for once.   

The two ponies I was bringing in thought differently about it though, one look and it was heads up, tails up and off snorting.   I thought I would persevere and traipsed up and down the field with the ponies doing their best dragon impressions and throwing in the odd squeal for good measure.

After going up and down the field for what seemed like hours - including the blooming big hill in the middle I went back home to return with a bucket of never failed yet feed.   By this point I was sweating like a stuck pig and steaming, but confident in getting them in with feed. I  get through the gate with feed  and nope - same reaction.   I ended up stripping off in the middle of the field in order to get anywhere neat them.   Never wore it again after that. 

Click to expand...

Brilliant - this made me laugh out loud!!!!


----------



## lucindakay (16 October 2013)

those things are supposed to come off for safety


----------



## lucindakay (16 October 2013)

DabDab said:



			A stupid little gadget that is basically a short piece of bungee with a plastic catch that you put between the horse's lead rope and the tie up ring, so that when the horse pulls back it doesn't break free. Absolutely useless - when the horse pulls back it just undoes itself . Stick to using the inner tube of a push bike's tyre.
		
Click to expand...

those things are supposed to break for safety


----------



## becca1305 (16 October 2013)

Lots of things come to mind but most recently-  A waterproof saddle cover, fab idea but so blooming slidey! Relegated for walk hacks (with minimal spooky spots) only!!


----------



## One More (16 October 2013)

Got to be a massively expensive amerigo combination breastplate. I cannot for the life of me get it to fit any horse, the proportions are just so odd! Can't convince myself to part with it though as it is lovely and hoping an odd shaped horse will walk into my yard one day that can wear it!


----------



## Blythe Spirit (16 October 2013)

Great thread but where to start!!

1. some daft saddle pad with inflatable bits at the front and the back intended to level out the feel of the saddle... seemed to be the answer to all my problems on the plastic horse in the shop but funnily enough was less effective - it made not a jot of difference on my real horse. the only solution to feeling like I was skiing downhill all the time was to school the horse - duh!

2. stupid gel saddle pad which saddler convinced me (against my better judgement) was the only thing able to make my TB comfortable in his saddle - instead it gave him a HUGE blister the first time it was ever used and meant he couldn't be ridden for a month whist it healed! 

3. gamgee and bandages - why did I ever think this would be easier than travelling boots - used once and replaced with boots. 

4. several tail guards to stop TB rubbing tail in lorry - all of which ended on the floor in the poop after about 5 mins of trip I assume as tail still rubbed. Good old fashioned Vaseline works better than the tail guard

just open my garden shed for about another 100 useless to me horsey items which i have purchased over the years!!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (16 October 2013)

starryeyed said:



			This image made me grin - love the look of snuggly jams! 

For me: 



- An expensive fluffy sheepskin girth cover. She'd always worn a black one, but it was getting a bit scruffy so I decided to treat her to a nice new one. Drove for miles to nearest tack shop, they only had white in stock. Impractical, I thought, black would be better - but it will be fine and she will look pretty poncing about in it. Happily drove back with my fluffy purchase on the back seat.
Turns out, white was absolutely not fine and it was not a decision I should have made without first discussing with her highness. No exaggeration when I say she nearly killed me, I have never seen such a massive overreaction to a bit of dead sheep in my life (especially considering that she's always had it, has fluffy booties & fluffy bits on her bridle to protect her delicate face) - she had me squashed up against the stable door with her feet either side of my head as she tried to launch herself out of the stable with the girth cover hanging off the side of her. Eventually took door off hinges and sent me and saddle (now with hole in the side) flying across the yard as she disappeared over the horizon.
I have tried to persevere with the terrifying bit of sheep, thinking that she will in time get used to it. I dont think she ever will. It spends its days sitting on the post and rail fence of her field in nice weather while she bombs round and round the field in a panic until I take it away later on. 
It needs to go. 

.
		
Click to expand...

i'm sorry but this had me in fits of giggles 

probably the most pointless thing would be when i was a eleven i saved up for ages so i could buy one of those fancy likit balls that hang from the veiling and spin or whatever....mare completely ignored it all winter


----------



## Shantara (16 October 2013)

starryeyed said:



			- An expensive fluffy sheepskin girth cover. She'd always worn a black one, but it was getting a bit scruffy so I decided to treat her to a nice new one. Drove for miles to nearest tack shop, they only had white in stock. Impractical, I thought, black would be better - but it will be fine and she will look pretty poncing about in it. Happily drove back with my fluffy purchase on the back seat.
Turns out, white was absolutely not fine and it was not a decision I should have made without first discussing with her highness. No exaggeration when I say she nearly killed me, I have never seen such a massive overreaction to a bit of dead sheep in my life (especially considering that she's always had it, has fluffy booties & fluffy bits on her bridle to protect her delicate face) - she had me squashed up against the stable door with her feet either side of my head as she tried to launch herself out of the stable with the girth cover hanging off the side of her. Eventually took door off hinges and sent me and saddle (now with hole in the side) flying across the yard as she disappeared over the horizon.
I have tried to persevere with the terrifying bit of sheep, thinking that she will in time get used to it. I dont think she ever will. It spends its days sitting on the post and rail fence of her field in nice weather while she bombs round and round the field in a panic until I take it away later on. 
It needs to go. 

Click to expand...

PMSL!!!

I was a little bit naughty and tacked Ned up...I'd bought a swishy new sheepskin seat saver.
I did it to test how he'd be when I finally got back on..

I put it on and he did those mini-bronk things! One after the other, over and over...I was pooing myself as I thought he was reacting to tack!! I really didn't want to get back on.
I stopped him and took the seat saver and he instantly calmed down. Idiot horse! Like yours, he was fine with his old one!!


----------



## TrasaM (16 October 2013)

Hippona said:



			Nah......I bought one of those!
Then I realised I could have simply let the stirrup down hald a dozen holes.....
		
Click to expand...

And me! Was meant to be a solution for getting back on in case of emergency or unplanned dismount on hacks. Couldn't be bothered to attach it to saddle on way out for hack so it's still unused in car boot!


----------



## Nannon (17 October 2013)

Another for the likit holder - my boy ignored it wherever it was! The flies quite enjoyed it though once it went mouldy :/
Also spent £70 on a lovely English leather head collar complete with engraved nameplate at Olympia. Told the stall holders it was for a tb who wears cob head collars and cob bridles... They said he needs a full size and it's absolutely massive on him  waste of money!
Bought a dressage saddle off eBay for £40 a few weeks ago and ridden in it once, very comfy but I completely forget how to ride!


----------



## Dunlin (17 October 2013)

Likit Snack Ball - Ignored it
Decahedron Treat Ball - Ignored it 
Gum Bits - Seemed to encourage a little nibbling routine when tacking up unless he got his chewy mints!
Sprenger Stirrups - Broke the first time I used them (they did replace them FOC though and it was a one off)
The lovely (expensive) velvet I bought that doesn't fit my HS1
I have to put on here my H2000 hat, it's so enormous I look ridiculous wearing it and ended up buying a cheapo show hat instead that didn't make me look like a lollipop!
Every single fly veil I buy - End up torn off and stomped into the ground by the one sporting a matted mohican looking guilty in the far corner of the field!!


----------



## nix123 (17 October 2013)

A Haybar total waste of space and money!  All it does is allow your horse (or all 4 of mine) to spread their hay all over the stable floor, walking it in with wee & poo and wasting it because they wont eat it then


----------



## princestar (17 October 2013)

Hereshoping said:



			T8 Dressage saddle with all gullets because it was a bargain.  No flipping horse to put it on.
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't im looking for a dressage saddle!! Nightmare haha


----------



## Penny Less (17 October 2013)

H20 bag as already described, in fact 2 of these, don't know why I thought the second would be any more use than the first.
Easytie things
Stirrup lengthener
Rug chest extender which I couldnt use as realised rug only had one set of buckles to fit it to and then 
clips
Two different sets of soft hock boots for horse with sore on hocks, Velcro ripped off the boot first time out and also boot wouldn't stay on the hock, ended up warming his fetlock instead.

Greylegs ROFL re your horses "offended plod"


----------



## wiglet (17 October 2013)

When the Rambo Fly rugs first hit the shops - the original green ones - I bought one for my mare. She took one look at me walking over to her in the field with it and cantered off. Never did get it on her - I believe it's in my garage somewhere.

Anky saddle pad and matching bandages. Absolutely not a hope in hell of my girl standing still long enough for me to get the bandages on.

Waterproof over-trousers and coat... like I'd ride in the rain

Thermatex rug - beautiful thing and I often look at it but, it's way to nice for a horse to wear


----------



## fattylumpkin (17 October 2013)

touchstone said:



			Most useless ever was a treeless saddle, not an expensive one but it had good reviews.  The quality was awful and it did nothing for my position so got sold on.

My second most useless purchase was made one particularly wet winter.  I purchased what was termed a 'Rainbeater suit' by Mountain Horse.

When it arrived it was this weird rubbery material in dark green.  I wasn't too bothered as I only had to walk to the end of the village and to the twenty acre field that the bottom of the village backs on to.  The next day or so it was torrential rain, so I suashed into this rubbery contraption and made my way to the field, quite smug at staying dry for once.   

The two ponies I was bringing in thought differently about it though, one look and it was heads up, tails up and off snorting.   I thought I would persevere and traipsed up and down the field with the ponies doing their best dragon impressions and throwing in the odd squeal for good measure.

After going up and down the field for what seemed like hours - including the blooming big hill in the middle I went back home to return with a bucket of never failed yet feed.   By this point I was sweating like a stuck pig and steaming, but confident in getting them in with feed. I  get through the gate with feed  and nope - same reaction.   I ended up stripping off in the middle of the field in order to get anywhere neat them.   Never wore it again after that. 

Click to expand...

This made my day  thankyou!


----------



## Landcruiser (17 October 2013)

I use my H2Go all the time 
But I DONT use my padded Hi Viz full chaps bought on the eve of a successful diet, which are now so big on the waist that they fall down when I'm standing still, which is just as well because they are so slidey I'd be off the side of the saddle anyway.
The stirrup extender thingy. Never used.
Countless treeless and western saddles until I finally got one properly fitted. Most sold at a profit on ebay, except  the Barefoot I'd bought new.
Cheap leaky rugs. Only buy good brands now.
A gel pad for under the saddle. Horse freaked. I think it pulled his hair! It was very sticky.
A rather expensive set of sports boots which extend down the fetlock and act as overreach boots as well. Didn't fit but I stupidly put them on him anyway and filthied them so I couldn't send them back.
Mark Todd over reach boots with heel button to stop them turning round. Yeah, right. Turned AND rubbed him raw.
Oh dear, I could go on...and on.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 October 2013)

wiglet said:



			When the Rambo Fly rugs first hit the shops - the original green ones - I bought one for my mare. She took one look at me walking over to her in the field with it and cantered off. Never did get it on her - I believe it's in my garage somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Oooohhhh.......... um, IF you find it, don't suppose its a 6'3" by any chance? Coz if so I'd be interested!!! Just wondering.


----------



## Jazmyn101 (17 October 2013)

peppermint bit wipes,
not big enough to clean my horses bit and the smell doesn't last!

treat ball,
was actually very good, my horse loved it but got too attached. She got wayyyyy to possessive over it and kicked out at me and just missed my face when I went in her stable. She has had it confiscated and won't have unless a very special occasion!


----------



## wiglet (18 October 2013)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Oooohhhh.......... um, IF you find it, don't suppose its a 6'3" by any chance? Coz if so I'd be interested!!! Just wondering.
		
Click to expand...

It's a 6ft - sorry 
However.... I do have a 6.3" version of it but, that one was worn by my other horse for a summer (don't use it now because she prefers the softer type of fly rug). If you're interested PM me and I'll have a look for it over the weekend (it's bagged up in the garage along with a billion other rugs) Once I find it I will let you know it's condition and can send you a pic?


----------



## _GG_ (18 October 2013)

A lickit hanging treat thing. Scared the bejeesus out of Fly bless her. Had to give it away!


----------



## pansymouse (18 October 2013)

wiglet said:



			Waterproof over-trousers and coat... like I'd ride in the rain
		
Click to expand...

Ditto - my horse and I would rust if we had to go out in the rain.


----------



## pansymouse (18 October 2013)

becca1305 said:



			Lots of things come to mind but most recently-  A waterproof saddle cover, fab idea but so blooming slidey! Relegated for walk hacks (with minimal spooky spots) only!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have one of those and came off because of it in the spring during a not very spectacular spook.


----------



## clippi (18 October 2013)

Pony sized travel boots - turns out they're too big for the pony and too small for the arab (he looks like he's wearing ankle boots)
Pony travel bandages - the Velcro fastening is too long and flaps around catching on pony's other leg and effectively unravelling them
Pony now travels naked
Turn out wraps - very effective at trapping mud inside and holding it wet against the skin
Any lead ropes that are fastened by the rope folding back on itself and wrapped in a bit of metal - pony ALWAYS breaks them


----------



## ameeyal (18 October 2013)

JUST LOVE reading all the replys, some very funny ones
Ive got nothing to add.
But I know what NOT to buy.


----------



## JLD (18 October 2013)

great great thread - so glad to see so many of us were sucked into the stirrup extender ! mine was so heavy I couldnt take it out with me and is never used, my horse was also terrified of his licket ball , and I got fed up with looking at my rs tor as i went past it as I fell off, coz I had let go of it at the vital moment.


----------



## Dizzle (18 October 2013)

A thoroughbred!


----------



## StoptheCavalry (18 October 2013)

Jarrive said:



			I'm so thick - I never realised the handle is meant to be a hoof pick! I just thought it was useful for wrapping hair round whilst pulling/having a bit more to hold on to/parting the mane whilst plaiting.

I think my use for it is much better - why in gods name would you need a comb-come-hoof pick?!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god I've just twigged that is what the other end of my comb is for. I just thought that it just came like that, it never entered my mind to pick his feet out with it!!


----------



## Dizzle (18 October 2013)

A Jolly Ball for my tb. He would spend HOURS throwing an old welly round the field, so he was bought a Jolly Ball for his birthday, he seemed less interested in it than the welly and now I have a Native she has much better things to do than stress whilst turned out, there is grass to be eaten and mud to roll in!


----------



## StoptheCavalry (18 October 2013)

Not exactly a purchase but my friend gave me LOADS of stuff when she sold her hose - most of which was brand new and still in bags. We made a deal that I would sell whatever I didn't want. Problem was I hung on to most of it including 3 lovely rugs which I can't bare to part with but are far too nice and clean to go on the horse so I'll just have to look at them instead!

I also seem to collect bridles and now have 5 I think, all the same color, style and type I just cant seem to stop myself when I go to the tack shop. My favorite is still the oldest (probably tattiest) one that came with my horse when I bought him.

I also had a minor spree (or as much as you can in aldi) for hi-vis a couple of weeks ago. And have ended up with 16 hi-vis flashing velcro strips. I don't have enough limbs to attach these on to so now I just have a lot of spares!!


----------



## MikeyLikey (18 October 2013)

Wheelbarrow extender! Thought it would reduce the amount of trips to empty. It has an elasticated skirt thats supposed to sit around the wheelbarrow to increase the height, only I have yet to find a wheelbarrow it actually fits. By the time I fought trying to get it to stay up, filled barrow, had just left stable when the thing slid down emptying contents all over the floor!


----------



## NellRosk (18 October 2013)

A feed bucket. May as well just make up Nelly's feed then hurl it round the stable so it all goes in her bed where it then cannot be eaten. Tried everything! Resorted to standing and holding the feed until she's eaten it all. Frustrating when you're rushing! 

Oh and a prolite saddle cover. Comfy but I feel way too 'perched' and like I am sitting on a mountain.


----------



## StoptheCavalry (18 October 2013)

NellRosk said:



			A feed bucket. May as well just make up Nelly's feed then hurl it round the stable so it all goes in her bed where it then cannot be eaten. Tried everything! Resorted to standing and holding the feed until she's eaten it all. Frustrating when you're rushing! 

Oh and a prolite saddle cover. Comfy but I feel way too 'perched' and like I am sitting on a mountain.
		
Click to expand...

My horse used to throw his feed around so ended up with a hanging bucket on the door. He cant get that off and so no more wasted feed.


----------



## Penny Less (18 October 2013)

A couple of posters have mentioned nice new horse rugs that are too clean and nice to actually put on the horse.
I thought I was the only one to do this, I think I desperately need a new rug, buy it, and then it sits in the bag so it doesn't get dirty and horse still in manky old rug !


----------



## NellRosk (18 October 2013)

StoptheCavalry said:



			My horse used to throw his feed around so ended up with a hanging bucket on the door. He cant get that off and so no more wasted feed.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, forgot to mention I tried one of those, she flicked it off in 2 seconds! I even tied it on to her door with baler twine and she still somehow managed to get it off!?


----------



## dianchi (18 October 2013)

Landcruiser said:



			I use my H2Go all the time 
But I DONT use my padded Hi Viz full chaps bought on the eve of a successful diet, which are now so big on the waist that they fall down when I'm standing still, which is just as well because they are so slidey I'd be off the side of the saddle anyway.
The stirrup extender thingy. Never used.
Countless treeless and western saddles until I finally got one properly fitted. Most sold at a profit on ebay, except  the Barefoot I'd bought new.
Cheap leaky rugs. Only buy good brands now.
A gel pad for under the saddle. Horse freaked. I think it pulled his hair! It was very sticky.
A rather expensive set of sports boots which extend down the fetlock and act as overreach boots as well. Didn't fit but I stupidly put them on him anyway and filthied them so I couldn't send them back.
Mark Todd over reach boots with heel button to stop them turning round. Yeah, right. Turned AND rubbed him raw.
Oh dear, I could go on...and on.
		
Click to expand...

I love the combo boots, if they need a home..................


----------



## Bobbly (18 October 2013)

An Equiping tie up thing for my trailer, The first time I used it to tie my welsh cob to the trailer, he put his head down to try and reach the grass.....PING!!!!! it snapped apart and did as it said on the label, pinged off somewhere never to be found!! Biggest waste of 6 quid I have spent for a long time!


----------



## starryeyed (18 October 2013)

^ oh god definitely the equipings! Horse just has to move her head suddenly and it breaks off - and that's the new improved version.

Also the horsebox. Old horsebox couldn't take us further than 3 miles down the road without breaking down. New horsebox was purchased, horse refuses to go in it.:rolleyes3:


----------



## MagicMelon (18 October 2013)

Was a Poly Pad, it was the kind with a padded top half and very thin padding lower half (meant to be more close contact I think) but the bloody thing just slid straight out the back of the saddle every time I rode in it.  They're meant to stay still I thought even without any loops but this one didn't and it wasn't cheap either. 

Also tried those Equitie things that others have mentioned which just pinged open under the tiniest pressure - utterly useless, don't think baler twine will ever be improved!

Otherwise, cheap turnout rugs are always a waste of money.  I had a Masta a few years ago and it leaked like a sieve and the horse ended up absolutely trashing it one night (and he was very good/tidy with rugs!). Have and will never buy Masta again!  Also spent a fortune on a Snuggy turnout Hood, one night on horse and I found it in a pile in the middle of the field the next day as the zip seemed to have bust (still must have been some feat for the horse to have got it off as it had a rug over it). I kept forgetting to send it back and its been too long now so I have a brand new one sitting in a bag in my bedroom with a non-working zip!


----------



## Shoei (19 October 2013)

indie999 said:



			A full wax coat to cover the saddle (just like the queen wears). Horrid thing, smells of candle wax, is heavy, takes forever to dry out. Just utterly awful.
		
Click to expand...

I second this OH was disgusted that I threw mine on the bonfire!  Went up a treat!


----------



## Toffee44 (19 October 2013)

Happy mouth bits, had two both chewed. 

Solo comb, yuck yuck yuck, back to tradition cruel pulling.

Mountain horse leather chaps (5-6yrs ago) fell apart under a year

Hunters......no more needs to be said.

No grass in field during summer pony looked starving, got some cheap 2012 hay, horse said that's crap and continued  starving. As a result gone from 50" to 44" girth and looks bloody well for it hahaha.


----------



## Hippona (19 October 2013)

I bought some velvety things that were supposed to make plaiting easy...according to the instructions you rolled up a section of mane in said velvety thing and wrapped the ends around and voila! Perfect looking plait....in the pictures you couldn't even see the wotsit.
In reality...horse ended up with a floppy collection of badly bunched rolls sticking out at all angles...looked like he had his hair in rollers. Decorated with clearly visible velvety covered wire wraps. Hideous.

Fly rug bought this summer for itchy pony....bought ponys usual size but once on it was stretched over him like a sausage skin, and so tight he couldn't put his head down to graze, he was rigid. Couldn't send it back cos he was lathered in sudocrem
Field safe head collars....one rubs. The other comes off at the first roll.
Rear riser pad. Utterly useless cos what I actually needed was a front riser pad.
I could go on and on....


----------



## LeannePip (20 October 2013)

thank you very much for this  managed to waste rather alot of time on a boring sunday! am intrigued about these hoofpick mane combs! - can any one find a picture?

can second most peoples reviews on the H2go bag - compleetly useless! was much better at resembling a water tray under jumps! 

Hunter wellies - paid a small fortune for them - bright pink faded within a month or so and lasted 6 months (summer) before having so many holes in i might aswell have not worn them!

mark todd long field boots far too long for my normal length legs  spent 2 years trying to break them in - never succeeded - looked constantly lame when i walked in them as they rubbed so badly!


----------



## Janee (20 October 2013)

starryeyed said:



			This image made me grin - love the look of snuggly jams! 

For me: 

- Equipings. I decided to buy a load of them because I thought they'd look so much smarter than baler twine all around the yard / on the side of the lorry. Read dodgy reviews, but then read that they'd been improved and that convinced me to spend far too much money on colourful bits of plastic. They haven't been improved enough! Mare has never been the type to hang around and has now learnt that if she leans back, she can leave without me. Not ideal! Spent many hours of my life scrabbling around on the floor to find the little loopy bit, have now given up and gone back to tatty bits of pink twine as colourful plastic lies in a drawer just in case it can ever be used for a horse with manners.

- An expensive fluffy sheepskin girth cover. She'd always worn a black one, but it was getting a bit scruffy so I decided to treat her to a nice new one. Drove for miles to nearest tack shop, they only had white in stock. Impractical, I thought, black would be better - but it will be fine and she will look pretty poncing about in it. Happily drove back with my fluffy purchase on the back seat.
Turns out, white was absolutely not fine and it was not a decision I should have made without first discussing with her highness. No exaggeration when I say she nearly killed me, I have never seen such a massive overreaction to a bit of dead sheep in my life (especially considering that she's always had it, has fluffy booties & fluffy bits on her bridle to protect her delicate face) - she had me squashed up against the stable door with her feet either side of my head as she tried to launch herself out of the stable with the girth cover hanging off the side of her. Eventually took door off hinges and sent me and saddle (now with hole in the side) flying across the yard as she disappeared over the horizon.
I have tried to persevere with the terrifying bit of sheep, thinking that she will in time get used to it. I dont think she ever will. It spends its days sitting on the post and rail fence of her field in nice weather while she bombs round and round the field in a panic until I take it away later on. 
It needs to go. 

- Fleece rugs. Why do I have so many when all they do is get covered in shavings and fur???  Why do I need so many "spares" for "special occasions" ??? 

- A load of brand new breeches which are too big, never been worn but I don't want to sell them because they cost a lot new and I know i'll only get £5 on ebay if I'm lucky - but what good are they doing in the drawer?

- The lorry. Technically, I did not buy it - but it is well and truly useless. It cannot get 5 minutes down the road without breaking down & nobody seems to be able to fix it. It is now becoming a shed as we are too petrified to venture out in it but obviously won't be able to sell it to anyone who is actually wanting to be able to leave the premises with their horse.
		
Click to expand...


Well I haven't trawled all the way through here yet, but the image of the fluffy sheepskin girth cover and you impaled against the stable door sent me into gales of laughter, will keep me grinning for days .


----------



## bellacharliejane (20 October 2013)

I bought Oscar a flyfringe... I can honestly say it is the most useless thing I've ever bought. I put it on him and within 10 seconds he's managed to rub his face so that the fringe part ends up under his face like a beard! It's hilarious XD


----------



## hnmisty (20 October 2013)

Boredom breaker. Misty got the apple off in about 10 seconds flat and ignored the little molasses likit. Which melted all down her back. Thankfully she was wearing a rug!


----------



## Jenni_ (21 October 2013)

Seems I have the opposite problem to most of the 'stow-awayed breeches' problem.

Bought lots of nice new stuff on a spending spree- breeches, BSJA blouson jacket, show breeches, gaiters... 

Lost 4 stone and none of it fits. Should REALLy get it Ebay-ed!


----------



## Silvermiyazawa (21 October 2013)

We should hold a h&h swap shop. 

I'm have some spare bridles, actually they are all spare at the mo, as are my 2 saddles as I have no horse!

Lots of lotions and potions that were used once and then decided they didn't work.


----------



## Capriole (22 October 2013)

Equisafety Bag o' Crap Jacket. Guaranteed to let more water in than a sponge.

Nuumed girth sleeve.


----------



## Kikke (22 October 2013)

A jolly ball for a the field. Both my horses look at it like " what the f..... " thought they might like it and I liked the thought of them playing with it. No not happening


----------



## Capriole (22 October 2013)

SCMSL said:



			That's because those are supposed to stop them from eating altogether.
		
Click to expand...

No they're not.



EllieAA said:



			Goathair body brush, the softest thing ever but whaaat is the point of it, its so soft it wont even work on the face of my thin skinned anglo arab... sits in the cupboard useless
.
		
Click to expand...

I've got one of these, I agree, so soft it's completely pointless!



tinap said:



			Liveryman Harmony clippers  complete & utter useless on the pony,  although the dog has a lovely clip 

Click to expand...

I've got the Liveryman Flare and they are USELESS!



Blythe Spirit said:



			1. some daft saddle pad with inflatable bits at the front and the back intended to level out the feel of the saddle...
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a Korrector Pad? I have one of those, theoretically great. In reality, too much hassle to be bothered with using it. Mines in a box on top of my wardrobe.


----------

